# What's up with V-cube?



## abomb2o11 (Oct 26, 2014)

Whats so bad with V-cube to cause almost everyone to be hating on it? From what I know they're fairly decent, oddly shaped cubes?


----------



## Randomno (Oct 26, 2014)

Pillowed isn't odd. 

Most people don't like the V-Cubes company, not the cubes. The cubes are decent but aren't as good as SS and MoYu most of the time.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 26, 2014)

abomb2o11 said:


> almost everyone to be hating on it



Citation needed.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 27, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Citation needed.



"Almost" is a very unspecific term.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 27, 2014)

V-Cube was very much beloved because they brought the first bigcubes (6 and 7) to all us speedcubers. They announced that they would build a complete range all the way up to the 11. Their 5 was much loved for being far better than the only 2 competitors (Rubiks and EastSheen)

And then they never improved those cubes despite some problems that modders could relatively easily mitigate or fix. They also never made 8-11 but made color-variations that speedcubers aren't interested in instead. They also gave the impression that they were a hostile company by (threatening to) sue other companies that started to make great cubes and even great bigcubes that were apparantly violating V-Cube patents.
And when V-Cube finally started to make new cubes they were 2-4 and not great either.

So basically they went from beloved to hated to mostly irrelevant for us speedcubers. They seem to have focussed on monetizing their patent and selling to (physical) stores.

I have met several V-Cube family members and employees in the past and have always enjoyed that on a personal level. However they seem to dream big (a Euro in Greece) but don't deliver. And getting you excited first and disappointed later leaves a bad taste.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 27, 2014)

I remember getting the 6 and 7. Their cubes are just like any other made 5 years ago, old and not as good compared to today's standards. They didn't bother improving there cubes, just complained about other companies making better cubes then them. When that conflict started with crazybadcuber everyone saw the aggressive side of them(which wasn't pleasant) , which just threw everyone off of them.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 27, 2014)

It started when the news of them trying to sue the GuHong back in late 2010. A cube that didn't look like the 3x3 on their patent, while they would release their 3x3 until 2012 which looked a lot like a GuHong (it was a poorer cube). It snowballed from there. They have claimed a lot of patent infringements since then.

Then Shengshou released cubes that were better than v-cubes. So V-cubes were obsolete. 

The combination of that is reason that people have those opinions of them.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah, it was very exciting when the cubes first came out, and for quite a while after that, because they were much better and sturdier than all the other existing 5x5x5s (never mind bigger cubes, which simply could not be bought before V-Cubes). I'd also add that V-Cubes had been hyping up their products for several years, to the point that many people - including myself - didn't believe they would actually ever get to the market. So when they did come out it was very exciting and a huge event, and a lot of people were rushing to order them. 

But over time, as others have said, V-Cubes has kind of stood in place while other companies worked hard to build bigger and better cubes. The cubes that were so incredible at the time seem stiff and lockup-prone now. I think V-Cubes has become more interested in customers other than the speedcubing community, which is a pity.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 27, 2014)

I own every V-Cube from 2x2 to 8x8 in some form (either pillowed or cubic). They are not bad products. The best V-Cube that have made is the V-Cube 8, but that was due to to some work with MF8 and the V-Cube 6b due to it using XB27's alingment thing, just like the Shengshou 6x6. But it is true that others came along and greatly improved on V-Cubes products.

It annoys me that that the V-Cube 6b is way better than the cubic V-Cube 6. And made worse by the fact that pillowed 6x6 puzzles are not competition legal.

V-Cubes have stated clearly that they want to become the new "Rubik's" of the twisty puzzle world. To compete against the Rubik's brand in bricks and mortar stores.

I own the following V-Cube products:

V-Cube 2 (Black, White)
V-Cube 2b (White)
V-Cube 3 (Black)
V-Cube 3b (White)
V-Cube 4b (White)
V-Cube 5 (White)
V-Cube 6 (Black)
V-Cube 6b (Black)
V-Cube 7 (White)
V-Cube 8 (White)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 27, 2014)

From what I've heard the V 6b is the best 6x6 on the market and yet it's been out for quite a while now and a cubic version hasn't been released. IMO that is a bad business decision, especially with the Yoshi just around the corner and possibly "cutting their nose off to spite their face" because of the previously bad blood with the speedcubing community.

Womp womp


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 27, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> From what I've heard the V 6b is the best 6x6 on the market



WAIT WHAT?! Really? Although with Moyu's 6x6 coming...


----------



## ChickenWrap (Oct 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> WAIT WHAT?! Really? Although with Moyu's 6x6 coming...



It is a fantastic 6x6. I love mine!


----------



## Randomno (Oct 27, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> ...Yoshi just around the corner and possibly "cutting their nose off to spite their face"...



Yeah, Yoshi is pretty dangerous in Mario Kart.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 27, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Yeah, Yoshi is pretty dangerous in Mario Kart.



I'm trying to get the name to catch on ASAP


----------



## Randomno (Oct 27, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'm trying to get the name to catch on ASAP



So we gotta start calling it the Yoshi?

Hm alright.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 27, 2014)

I've heard the pillowed V4 is also really nice, I've only played with one once and don't think I even did a full solve, so not sure how it compares to an AoSu, but it was at least decent.



cube-o-holic said:


> I'm trying to get the name to catch on ASAP



I fully support this.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't care how good v-cubes turn or crap. I won't support them because the owner is rude and doesn't actually care about anyone.


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 28, 2014)

Gallifrey said:


> I don't care how good v-cubes turn or crap. I won't support them because the owner is rude and doesn't actually care about anyone.


As much as I don't like v cubes, this is a gross overgeneralization. It may be implied as the owner being rude (or that he doesn't care about the cubing community or other cube companies) when his company sues other respected cube manufacturers for "patent infringement," but sometimes it's better to take a more cynical standpoint (I know, better to be cynical sounds almost oxymoronic) on it and realize that businesses and their owners are in it for their own profit and self-interest, not always to 100% please the consumers.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 28, 2014)

The V-cube company behaves like a 3 year old. That's why we hate them.


----------

